# Pubs in London



## Teddie2 (Mar 3, 2012)

I am looking for a traditional English pub that serves traditional british food such as fish and chips, shepards pie, bangers and mash, trifle-- when I look at most of the pub menus I don't see that on many.. many of the pubs have gone to serving gastro pub food... any recommendations for good local british fare would be appreciated


----------



## madbuns (Mar 3, 2012)

*Good Beer and Traditional Food at The Half Moon*

My wife and I lived in Whitechapel (East London) for three years from 2000 to 2003 and we were fortunate enough to have both The Blind Beggar and The White Hart tripping distance from our flat.  However, rarely did we eat in either place (I mention them to give more positioning than anything else; the Blind Beggar was a fine local for drinks).

Despite having the two pubs above, to eat good pub grub (non-gastro at the time - don't know now) we went further east to a place called The Half Moon (I believe that it was a JD Wetherspoon-owned pub) for good food (and always good beer).  

Google gave the address as 213-233 Mile End Road (Stepney Green Tube) and the picture was what I remember, so, it looks like the place is still there.

There was also a place that I loved to go to when "stuck" in Kensington with many shoppers and tourists.  The Scarsdale Tavern was awesome, reasonably priced (for London), served fine pub food, and was NOT full of shoppers and tourists.  Google gave the address as 67 Earl's Court Road (High Street Kensington Tube).

Have a great time - we miss the heck out of London!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 3, 2012)

Teddie2,

Have you visited this Independent Traditional Pubs Guide
 - http://www.pubs.com/

Enjoy your trip

Richard


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 4, 2012)

Most if not all Wetherspoon pubs have "traditional" food.

A good source for all things pub is www.fancyapint.com

The Lamb in Bloomsbury had a sampler menu of meat pies when I last visited.

Cheers


----------



## Teddie2 (Mar 10, 2012)

great thanks I did look at the guides.. the Lamb looked interesting --the guides have so many pubs it gets overwhelming.. was looking to get some first hand recommendations so thanks for the ones listed
We will be staying in Kensington so will check out Scarsdale!


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 12, 2012)

My "local" when I stay @ The Allen House in Kensington is the Churchill Arms. Can't speak to the food but it is a well regarded Pub. 

Cheers


----------

